# help stocking a 36 gallon tank



## alanvickiuk (Jun 14, 2009)

hi everyone would it be possible to get some help and info on what i can stock my new 36 gallon hopefully mbuna tank with

tank measurments are 38"x20"x20"

and tank will have sand only substrate ocean rock (dead live rock) to steady ph with plenty of caves

going to use a black background and have plenty of filtiration and a 3000lph korilia for flow just stuck for stocking options

would like to fully stock at once and dont really want a large amount of fish something like 7 smaller less aggressive fish that like to dwell in caves would be ideal and i particularly like yellow labs

thanks for any help


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Seven labs would work perfectly as long as you don't have too many males.


----------



## alanvickiuk (Jun 14, 2009)

thats cool isnt there anything with a colour variation i could mix with them so that its not all plain ?


----------



## kyboy (Oct 30, 2009)

Instead of yellow labs,have you thought about Ps. Saulosi? Males are blue barred & females are yellow,with 1 species you get two colors.


----------



## alanvickiuk (Jun 14, 2009)

hmmmm i did look at them how big do they grow and would say 8 be ok in my tank ??

also what are they like in terms of aggression ? :thumb:


----------



## kyboy (Oct 30, 2009)

8 would be ok , I have 9 in my 38 gal. Aggression wise , they're not bad & the get 3.5-4".
You should shoot for 1m & the rest females for final ratio, just get juvies & then remove the extra males .


----------



## alanvickiuk (Jun 14, 2009)

cool i think thats what ill go for then my tank is 216l im not 100% what that is in gallons but i wouldnt want too many fish as i dont really like the whole overstocked look although know its important with most cichlids of this type so glad you mentioned these thanks 

here is the tank they will be going in just 1 other question what should i use to cycle the tank ?? as im guessing they will all have to be introduced at once










cant wait untill tomorrow when i will et my rock and get my big narrow leaf java fern in


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

It's the 36" length that provides the limits. One species of dwarf mbuna, saulosi fits the bill. I'd try 3m:9f and see if you can get three males to color up.

Use plain ammonia to cycle the tank (six weeks), unless you want to use Dr. Tim's One and Only and add the fish immediately.


----------



## alanvickiuk (Jun 14, 2009)

well i have now decided im going to go for saulosi and have started to set the tank up need more sand and rock yet but here is how it is so far 





































going to buy some carbon for the filter and maybe a small internal too dont know yet also do these fish like more bubbles put in to the tank ???

thanks for all the info 

any ideas what i should do for background? :fish:


----------



## kyboy (Oct 30, 2009)

A black background would look good with your rocks & substrate.


----------



## ridley25 (Jan 5, 2008)

alanvickiuk said:


> well i have now decided im going to go for saulosi and have started to set the tank up need more sand and rock


You're good for sand but you will likely need more rock. If you're starting with juveniles you have time to work this out as they grow. When adding more rock, aim to create distinct territories and break up sight lines so chasing fish will lose interest quickly. You haven't achieved that with your current rock pile.



alanvickiuk said:


> going to buy some carbon for the filter and maybe a small internal too dont know yet also do these fish like more bubbles put in to the tank ???


Carbon is only really needed to remove chemicals from the water - most only use it when medicating. But your call.
Same with bubbles - if you like them, add them. But the saulosi won't need them.



alanvickiuk said:


> any ideas what i should do for background? :fish:


Paint it black or dark blue.

You're off to a great start!

kevin


----------



## alanvickiuk (Jun 14, 2009)

cheers for the help i will go buy another 30kg sack of the same rock at the weekend and i think the black bg is the best idea i will add the carbon for water purity and do as you say with the rocks to try and create what you say i may add the bubble blower on the power head and also add more large bunches of java fern ??

time will tell :thumb:


----------



## lil_flame33 (Mar 20, 2010)

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/f ... ycling.php

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/jump_start.php

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/cycling.php

These might help with cycling...


----------

